# аккордеон Борей



## liggero (8 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте. Кто знает что это за инструмент. Говорят, что не хуже немца.


----------



## vev (8 Апр 2017)

*liggero*,
покажите мне того, кто это говорит...


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Апр 2017)

Для  своих 41х120-III-7/3  он имеет  более 11 кг, плохой отклик, большой расход воздуха, шумную механику. Полное трёхголосое чудище можно сыскать и получше и полегче, кмк.


----------

